# Double Island Point / Rainbow Beach



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

I spent the weekend at DIP. and it was kayak fishing paradise.The sea has formed a large flat water bay and now comes right up to the steep dunes.Proberbly not too good for those wanting to laze on open sandy beaches,but great for fishing.With the errosion into the large dunes,huge trees are falling into the water forming an excellent fish habitat.For those that know the area vehicles can no longer access the sand bars and bay area,so it makes for perfect kayak fishing.(no big beach break easy launch etc. just what Dodge ordered ) I paddled along the front of the fallen timber , only a couple of meters deep,no real plan in mind ,dragging sx48 and SP.Three strokes... spotty mac,2 strokes ,double hook up,man those fish are hard on the SPs.Later in day drifted over sand bars on incoming tide,with good results.Total for day...6 spottys,8 flathead (best went 70 cms),1 huge toad fish wich chomped the lure to pieces,1 very large shovel nosed ray 1.2mtsand 12 bream..the ray and bream caught from shore after dark.So if you like to get away from the crowd and have access to 4wd ,Double Island Point could be the go....maybe a group outing ,Ive seen plenty of 4x4 around. cheers Gary And yes Im working on the camera etc.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great trip Hagar. Sounds like a mighty spot, just made for kayak fishing. Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWStwEIgAABFXgAASQIcAYBgAP+/f4CAAaEU2Uepk0yGj0QekAin6nqYpk1DT0mTEaPQwDH4y6oEVSqOVi54V3cW3GuNpkEtBuil4tk/3tYPamc4cGP12qPlLaYysEKYQyCV82qoXdnkfxXJuYtmqTPov4SWFnnMALfEkHkgf6EtpB6J0LuSKcKEgVuAhEA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Great stuff Hagar


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Hagar,

Great report mate.

Is camping still permitted at DIP?

I would be very keen for a gettogether there. It is some years since I have been there, but that lagoon allways was a spectacular place to fish. If the weather is calm, it would also be very possible o paddle/fish round the headland. ( big jew, greenback tailer and sh!t loads of mackeral.)

Also, woth a mention, I think, There are very good accommodation options at nearby Rainbow Beach, with excellent beachy shopping for the girls, and a brilliant pub and lifesavers club.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good outcome Gary and you are spot on with my idea of beach launching; up in that neck of the woods I have in mind checking Inskip Point again.

Camped there about 4-5 years ago and it would be great to return with the yak and for me 2wd also, and like DIP some quality fish in the area and across to Tin Can Bay.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Would love to be a part of a group trip. We should start to organise a trip up from Brissy over the next month or so.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

I love camping around DIP & inskip and would jump at the chance to get together with some fellow yakers for a couple of days there. keep us posted


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one Gary, sounds like the fishing is going off up there, much left of the cherry venture these days?


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

If this is a future fishing trip weekend, i will be there for sure. Any chance to get to the coast and do some fishing sounds great. Great idea Hagar.
Sounds like you had a great weekend with a variety of fish caught Congtratulations.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I was told you can drive a 2wd car all the way to Inskip Point. Would it be worthwhile staying somewhere near there to allow non 4wd owners the chance to make the trip? Is there camping facilities up there?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> I was told you can drive a 2wd car all the way to Inskip Point. Would it be worthwhile staying somewhere near there to allow non 4wd owners the chance to make the trip? Is there camping facilities up there?


Hi Shoey, Yes, you can and yes, it would  

Bitumen road all the way to Inskip. Very good camping grounds (national Parks) - right on the beach & beside the water.   you just need to take your own fresh water. Easily available at Rainbow Beach, about 5 klms down the road.

Can be fished safely in allmost any weather. Howling northerly & N'westerlies would be uncomfortable though.

The dark patch near the swimmer in the little bay is a shool of Hardiehead.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Well done hagar. Amazing stuff. I'd be keen for a group fish. Not sure about the camping part..but I could do a day trip from here.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Shoey said:


> I was told you can drive a 2wd car all the way to Inskip Point. Would it be worthwhile staying somewhere near there to allow non 4wd owners the chance to make the trip? Is there camping facilities up there?


Gerard

As Mick said the Inskip camp grounds are either side of a bitumen road on sandy ground with sand tracks, so you find a spot to suit [I had an L300 when last there] all named after famous ships. I checked them all for future reference re 2WD

SS Dorrigo 2wd, SS Natone 4wd, SS Beagle a mix 4wd and 2wd, SS Sarawak 2wd some places, the camp at the point is unnamed but suits all vehicles and would be best for an AKFF trip giving access both sides to ocean or bay

National park info here http://tinyurl.com/prbsk


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Richo, its pretty close to the top of my 'wish list'.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep agree with Richo and there be big deep water very close with lots of big pelagics in it.


----------

